# Diode bypass switch for Percolation Station



## marksescon (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello,

Hell, I am working on a Harmonic Percolator clone. I want to add a bypass switch as seen here: Link. 

I have drawn up the following diagram. I will be using an SPDT ON/ON switch. Is my diagram correct in my thinking?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm confused.  Can you draw that on the schematic in the build docs?

Is the idea to disconnect the diodes?


----------



## marksescon (Feb 25, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I'm confused.  Can you draw that on the schematic in the build docs?
> 
> Is the idea to disconnect the diodes?


Sorry for delay in response.

Yes, the idea is to disconnect ("lift"?) the diodes. Here is a picture of my wiring diagram:


----------



## reubenreub (Feb 25, 2021)

marksescon said:


> Sorry for delay in response.
> 
> Yes, the idea is to disconnect ("lift"?) the diodes. Here is a picture of my wiring diagram:


Yeah it's a lot easier using a DPDT switch for an added diode mod. 

So since D1 already has its anode to ground and the cathode to signal (check the schematic) you don't need a wire going to a ground pad. Also it's called a diode "lift" because it's no longer connected to ground or is now "lifted" above ground. so you do nothing to the other side of the switch. So it kind of looks like this. If we're getting nitpicky you should also switch the red wires around to correspond with how you have the diodes connected there.

Alternatively you can use an on/off/on switch and put some other diodes on the other side, giving you normal diodes/lift/new diodes as your options.


----------



## marksescon (Feb 25, 2021)

reubenreub said:


> Yeah it's a lot easier using a DPDT switch for an added diode mod.
> 
> So since D1 already has its anode to ground and the cathode to signal (check the schematic) you don't need a wire going to a ground pad. Also it's called a diode "lift" because it's no longer connected to ground or is now "lifted" above ground. so you do nothing to the other side of the switch. So it kind of looks like this. If we're getting nitpicky you should also switch the red wires around to correspond with how you have the diodes connected there.
> 
> Alternatively you can use an on/off/on switch and put some other diodes on the other side, giving you normal diodes/lift/new diodes as your options.



Thank you. I just completed my build and this works. I appreciate your response.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 25, 2021)

I was gonna jump in but Reubenreub beat me to it.  Good to hear you got it working.


----------

